# iPad et connection VGA



## le G.O (10 Juin 2010)

Bonjour.

Je souhaite connecter mon moniteur à mon iPad, mais surprise, rien ne s'affiche!
Je branche bien mon iPad à mon moniteur via l'adaptateur officiel, j'ai bien sélectionné la bonne source (VGA) sur mon écran, mais rien ne va.

J'ai testé sur un autre écran ainsi qu'avec un autre câble, aucun changement.

Une idée?


----------



## romain31000 (10 Juin 2010)

Il existe des limitations avec le câble VGA.  Le "bureau" de l'ipad ne peut s'afficher par exemple.  Ça fonctionne pour les diaporamas de photo, vidéo, YouTube, keynote en diaporama je crois, Airvideo (app indispensable je trouve) bref, c'est une spéciale Apple...


----------



## le G.O (10 Juin 2010)

ok, en effet...


----------

